# Radio and Navigation died



## leppnutt (Jul 3, 2019)

I was on a Bluetooth call and heard a loud pop through the speakers and the entire touchscreen died 
The lights on the radio , navigation,radio,Bluetooth .. nothing works 
Any suggestions would be appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## Rcklsmouf11 (Jul 3, 2019)

*Same issue :/*

I have same issue with my 05 Altima


----------

